# Windows 7 64bit - Andere Geräte / Unbekanntes Gerät



## dermatu (25. Januar 2010)

*Windows 7 64bit - Andere Geräte / Unbekanntes Gerät*

Hi Leute, ich hab hier auf meinem Rechner seit einigen Tagen Windows 7 installiert, und heute ist mir aufgefallen das ich in der Kategorie _"Andere Geräte"_ ein _"unbekanntes Gerät"_ im Gerätemanager habe.

Zu erst hab ich natürlich gegoogelt und Programme wie SiSoft Sandra und Unknown Device Identifier probiert. Allerdings konnten die das Gerät gar nicht erst aufspüren. Zumindest wurde es mir da in der Liste nicht angezeigt oder ich war zu blöd es zu sehen.

Ich vermisse eigentlich auch keins meiner angeschlossenen Geräte, es funktioniert eigentlich alles.

Ich verlink hier mal all die Informationen die ich habe: Screenshots, dxdiag und die Gerätedaten die mir bei den Details angezeigt werden.

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m287/MATU1712/gertemanager.png gerätemanager

RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace dxdiag

Und hier nochmal die Daten aus dem Eigenschaften Fenster des Geräts:

*ConfigFlags*
00000040
CONFIGFLAG_FAILEDINSTALL

*Objektname des physikalischen Geräts*
\Device\00000007

*Fähigkeiten*
00000000

*Enumerator*
ROOT

*Energiedaten*
Aktueller Energiestatus:
D3

Energiekapazität:
00000009
PDCAP_D0_SUPPORTED
PDCAP_D3_SUPPORTED

Energiestatuszuordnungen:
S0 -> D0
S1 -> D3
S2 -> D3
S3 -> D3
S4 -> D3
S5 -> D3

*Richtlinienentfernung*
00000001

*Standardwert für Entfernungsrichtlinie*
00000001

*Installationsstatus*
00000002

*Basiscontainer-ID*
{00000000-0000-0000-ffff-ffffffffffff}

*Gerätepfadinstanz*
ROOT\KERNEL\0104

*DevNode-Status*
01802401
DN_ROOT_ENUMERATED
DN_HAS_PROBLEM
DN_DISABLEABLE
DN_NT_ENUMERATOR
DN_NT_DRIVER

*Problemcode*
0000001C
*
Übergeordnet*
HTREE\ROOT\0

*Gleichgeordnete Elemente*
Root\*ISATAP\0000
Root\*ISATAP\0001
Root\*TEREDO\0000
Root\ACPI_HAL\0000
Root\blbdrive\0000
Root\COMPOSITEBUS\0000
Root\LEGACY_AFD\0000
Root\LEGACY_BEEP\0000
Root\LEGACY_CLFS\0000
Root\LEGACY_CNG\0000
Root\LEGACY_DISCACHE\0000
Root\LEGACY_DXGKRNL\0000
Root\LEGACY_FVEVOL\0000
Root\LEGACY_HTTP\0000
Root\LEGACY_HWPOLICY\0000
Root\LEGACY_KSECDD\0000
Root\LEGACY_KSECPKG\0000
Root\LEGACY_LLTDIO\0000
Root\LEGACY_MOUNTMGR\0000
Root\LEGACY_MPSDRV\0000
Root\LEGACY_MSISADRV\0000
Root\LEGACY_NDIS\0000
Root\LEGACY_NDPROXY\0000
Root\LEGACY_NETBT\0000
Root\LEGACY_NSIPROXY\0000
Root\LEGACY_NULL\0000
Root\LEGACY_PCW\0000
Root\LEGACY_PEAUTH\0000
Root\LEGACY_PSCHED\0000
Root\LEGACY_RDPCDD\0000
Root\LEGACY_RDPENCDD\0000
Root\LEGACY_RDPREFMP\0000
Root\LEGACY_RSPNDR\0000
Root\LEGACY_SECDRV\0000
Root\LEGACY_SPLDR\0000
Root\LEGACY_TCPIP\0000
Root\LEGACY_TCPIPREG\0000
Root\LEGACY_TDX\0000
Root\LEGACY_VGASAVE\0000
Root\LEGACY_VOLMGRX\0000
Root\LEGACY_VOLSNAP\0000
Root\LEGACY_WANARPV6\0000
Root\LEGACY_WDF01000\0000
Root\LEGACY_WFPLWF\0000
Root\LEGACY_WUDFPF\0000
Root\mssmbios\0000
Root\MS_AGILEVPNMINIPORT\0000
Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000
Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000
Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000
Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000
Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000
Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000
Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000
Root\RDP_KBD\0000
Root\RDP_MOU\0000
Root\SYSTEM\0000
Root\UMBUS\0000
Root\vdrvroot\0000
Root\volmgr\0000

*Container-ID*
{00000000-0000-0000-ffff-ffffffffffff}

*Sicheres Entfernen notwendig*
<falsch>

*Installationsfehler*
Element nicht gefunden.
00000490

*Klassenstandardsicherheit*
00 0C 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 
00 34 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 00 10 01 01 00 00 
00 00 05 12 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 00 10 01 02 00 00 
00 00 05 20 00 00 00 20 02 00 00 

*Klassenstandardsicherheit-SDS*
D(A;;GA;;;SY)(A;;GA;;;BA)
* 
Klassenlangname*
Andere Geräte

*Klassenkurzname*
Unknown

*Klassensymbolpfad*
%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-18

*Niedrigere Logoversion*
6.0

*Anzeigename*
Andere Geräte

Ich hoffe ich könnt mit diesen Infos was anfangen und mir irgendwie weiterhelfen. Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit - Andere Geräte / Unbekanntes Gerät*

Könnte der ACPI Treiber sein.
Lass mal unter Sieben die Update Funktion laufen, dann schaust du unter den erweiterten Updates, ob er etwas dafür gefunden hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit - Andere Geräte / Unbekanntes Gerät*

Du musst mehr von deiner Hardware posten! Ich glaube bin aber nicht sicher das es von deiner Grafikkarte kommt wenn du ne 4890 von ATI hast ist das Problem klar, dann kommt es vom HDMI Anschluss die hat win7 nicht und die vermisst du auch nicht weil kein Mensch in benutzt. Also bitte mehr Informationen deine kompletten Hardware.

edit: Ok super du hast ein Profil angelegt, das ist es also nicht. Hast du mal versucht im Gerätemanager mit der rechten Maustaste darauf zu gehen und Treiber aktualisieren gewählt dan such er auch im Internet versu das mal.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit - Andere Geräte / Unbekanntes Gerät*

Hat deine interne Soundkarte noch einen Gameport?


----------



## dermatu (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit - Andere Geräte / Unbekanntes Gerät*

Wieso mehr von der Hardware posten ? Ich hab euch 'nen Screenshot vom Gerätemanager mit meiner kompletten Hardware gemacht und die Direct X Dignostics Datei auf rapidshare hochgeladen.

Schaut doch mal da rein, da steht alles drin.

Core 2 Extreme x6800 @ 2,93 GHz
MSI P965 Neo Motherbaord
4Gbyte DDR2 Ram
MSI Geforce GTX260
Realtek HD Audio onboard.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit - Andere Geräte / Unbekanntes Gerät*

Ich hab ja gesehen das du auch ein Profil mit deiner Hardware angelegt hast, habe ich dann aber auch mit edit: geschriben. Hast du mal versucht es zu deinstallieren also mit rechter Maustaste darauf geklikt, dann neu gestartet?


----------



## dermatu (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit - Andere Geräte / Unbekanntes Gerät*

Deintalliert hab ichs noch nicht, das test ich mal. Windows Update und Windows online nach Treibern suchen lassen hab ich schon probiert, da wurde aber nix gefunden.


----------



## dermatu (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit - Andere Geräte / Unbekanntes Gerät*

Habs deinstalliert, es wird nicht wieder erkannt ... so nach dem Motto aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit - Andere Geräte / Unbekanntes Gerät*

Wenn es die Hardware wirklich gäbe hätte er sie auch wieder erkannt, beim Windowsstart. Das war irgent ein Mystikfehler den alle iregentwann bei jedem Betriebsystem mal hatten wenn alles läuft?? Freudich man, super, siehe es doch Positive!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

